# Eure kreativen Ideen sind gefragt!



## henrybonner17 (6. September 2017)

***


----------



## Aun (6. September 2017)

Boaty McBoatface


----------



## Patiekrice (6. September 2017)

Henry Bonner


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2017)

Shkreli Enterprises


----------



## Schrottinator (7. September 2017)

Die PARTEI


----------



## minosha (8. September 2017)

Politalk

 

oder was es besser treffen würde

 

"Wir sind..."

 

 

Die Idee finde ich ganz gut. Ich bin selbst kein Politik-Angefressener. Wenn bei uns die Wahlen oder Abstimmungen anstehen und ich durchlese wer für was ist und was welche Auswirkungen haben könnte stehe ich auch nach 2 Stunden durchlesen auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2017)

Lieber WDR - bitte fragt solche Dinge vorher offiziell in der Redaktion an.

redaktion@buffed.de

 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 

 

Gruß


----------

